# 2006 Scion xB car seat placing..



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

we cannot figure out a way how to place a carseat in the middle with two carseats.

we have a britax marathon RF with our 2 year old and a graco snugride RF with our 2 month old. We will be upgrading the baby to a marathon within the next few months probably but we cannot put either one of the seats in the middle and I am not ok with them being on each side (the way they are now). has anyone managed to do this? tips?


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

The only way we got 3 in our xb was to have our booster in the middle, one rear facing on one side and the other on the other. I think the rf are too wide unless they're on the sides.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

It's typically pretty hard to get two large Britax convertibles next to each other because they're so wide. It sounds like it would be safer to have them both remain outboard. Is there a reason you're against them being in that position? A RFing convertible provides a lot of side impact protection.

Another option to consider is instead of getting another MA, get a slimmer convertible, such as a Radian. Radians have been known to occasionally have install problems though. I can personally vouch that a RFing Radian will puzzle nicely next to a RFing MA.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

You won't have any trouble installing a Radian with LATCH, and they do puzzle well next to Marathons facing the same direction. Do you have a specialty baby store near you that carries the Radian? It would be helpful to be able to try it in your car to make sure it will fit next to the MA.


----------



## Natsuki (May 4, 2004)

We have a 2005 Xa and if the seatbelt configuration is similar to the Xb, then you can't safely install a carseat in the middle.

Our Xa has one of those seatbelts that detaches both at the waist and the shoulder (separately) and it said in the carseat manuals that it wasn't safe for installing a carseat.

Why aren't you ok with outboard installation? The outboard seats have LATCH and tethers whereas the middle seat doesn't (at least not in the Xa - the middle seat also has the crease where the two sides fold down separately which can be a safety issue).


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

ah you see i have been told that being inside is the safest and that if possible to put at least one child in the middle... so i was trying to do that. but if it fine then I guess it isnt a problem. the sides do have LATCH and tethers you are correct.

thank you all for all of your help.


----------

